# Afficher dans Terminal (ou X11) une appli Solaris via telnet ?



## Nathalex (4 Mars 2004)

Bonjour,
Mon employeur utilise une application antédéluvienne pour gérer ses énôôrmes bases de données statistiques. Il s'appelle Fame et tourne sous Solaris (5.8 je crois).
Je peux me logger par telnet sur la machine en question mais une fois que je tape la commande Fame, j'ai une erreur "can't open display"....

Si je lis le fichier de configuration de fame qui se lit au lancement, je vois les deux lignes suivantes :

device graphic sun
device terminal x

Y a-t-il un moyen de remplacer ces deux lignes par leur équivalent pour Mac OS X pour que cela fonctionne sur le Terminal ou X11 ?

C'est dur comme question non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci pour votre aide en tout cas !


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (4 Mars 2004)

J'ai déjà essayé de faire des exports de terminal X mais je n'ai jamais réussi :-( . Il y avait un thread sur les forums de MacG à ce sujet avec quelqu'un qui disait avoir réussi, peut-être une piste à suivre.


----------



## Einbert (4 Mars 2004)

Le plus simple, c'est d'utiliser ssh avec le flag -X ; donc au lieu d'utiliser telnet, tu utiliseras ssh, resp.
ssh -X 123.45.567.89

et tout fonctionnera comme sur des roulettes (pour autant que tu puisses accéder par ssh sur la machine en question) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

++


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (4 Mars 2004)

même problème sans solution pour moi.
Sauf si tu as un Solaris avec les services et daemon nécessaire ouverts, mais là ca m'étonnerait, généralement les "employeurs" brident...
Ou alors si tu connais bien l'admin de la machine ..


----------



## kabutop (5 Mars 2004)

Hello,
La solution qui marche sous Linux mais peut être pas en environnement Solaris/Mac mais qui peut être testée :
- sur ton solaris : export DISPLAY="ip_de_ton_mac:0.0"
- sur ton mac : xhost + ip_de_ton_solaris

J'ai pas mon mac avec moi pour tester.
Il faut bien sûr avoir X11 d'installé sur OsX.

A+


----------



## Nathalex (5 Mars 2004)

Einbert a dit:
			
		

> Le plus simple, c'est d'utiliser ssh avec le flag -X ; donc au lieu d'utiliser telnet, tu utiliseras ssh, resp.
> ssh -X 123.45.567.89
> et tout fonctionnera comme sur des roulettes (pour autant que tu puisses accéder par ssh sur la machine en question)


Je connaissais cette belle technique que j'utilisais quand j'étais encore à la fac mais je viens de m'en assurer une fois de plus : on ne peut pas accéder par ssh à cette machine.....



			
				kabutop a dit:
			
		

> La solution qui marche sous Linux mais peut être pas en environnement Solaris/Mac mais qui peut être testée :
> - sur ton solaris : export DISPLAY="ip_de_ton_mac:0.0"
> - sur ton mac : xhost + ip_de_ton_solaris


Bon, là, je suis à peu près certain de rien comprendre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (où les mettre ces commandes ?) mais, en plus, je suis derrière une borne Airport chez moi alors j'ai peur de ne pas pouvoir mettre d'adresse IP satisfaisante pour ma machine...
Mais merci quand même, je testerai ça peut-être un jour et cela servira sûrement à d'autres !


----------



## daffyb (5 Mars 2004)

Dans le terminal de ton mac tu tapes ça en adaptant à l'adresse ip de la station sun :
xhost 123.98.76.54
Dans ta session telnet, tu écris ça en adaptant à ton adresse ip (celle du mac) :
export DISPLAY=123.45.67.89:0.0


----------

